
Grand unified theory of markets - matt_the_bass
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-12-22/a-grand-unified-theory-of-markets
======
julvo
To my understanding the author doesn't present an 'grand unifying theory' but
a narrative of one way money flows in markets with unclear assumptions. I find
the headline promises far too much.

~~~
matt_the_bass
I think the author is sarcastic. He's pretty conical.

